# Boys Scored some Pork



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Had pigs tearing up our place in Hempstead the last few weeks so I took my son and one of his friends to test out their new bows. Both scored, but we were only able to recover this one. Big Sow went down in a deep creek so we let the fish have her. Very proud that my son is willing to invite kids from his school out to the woods with him.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice pigs oh that's fun


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hunt777 said:


> Had pigs tearing up our place in Hempstead the last few weeks so I took my son and one of his friends to test out their new bows. Both scored, but we were only able to recover this one. Big Sow went down in a deep creek so we let the fish have her. Very proud that my son is willing to invite kids from his school out to the woods with him.


You raised a great young man, one who is willing to share what you taught him about outdoors and hunting...
My son & daughter is the same why....now of I can just get them to get their own gear...ha

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

